# Torque Converter



## GTOTKO (Sep 3, 2009)

hi if i put a torque converter in got a4 gto will it blow up the trans ?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

More than likely not. 

If you beat the crap out of the car the torque converter could cause it to live a bit shorter life. 

Here's what you want to do. Get a good quality torque converter. Then add a larger transmission cooler. The tranny cooler will do two things. It will replace the transmission fluid capacity that you lost from the higher stall torque converter and it will keep the fluid cool and help the transmission live.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I guess you mean a "higher" stall torque converter? because all autos have converters.

anyway, this will do nothing to blow up your tranny. if they did, people wouldn't sell them. a higher stall (when used to it's fullest), is actually going to be rougher on other parts of your car (engine, rearend, driveshaft, etc) before the tranny


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I had a high stall converter installed at 600 mile's now just turned 22,000 still going strong, If you do decide to do it go with a good manufacture, vigilante, FTI, Yank are just a few and a good trans cooler, Have it built to support the mods on the car rather than just picking one off the shelf and installing it.


----------

